# cow silouette



## born2shoot (Apr 7, 2005)

does this really work for getting close to snows


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

It works better for crossing open parts of fields in order to get closer to tall grass that you can crawl at them through. They will usually not let you get close enough to shoot them from the silo.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

....unless you have a moo tape for your e-caller...


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I still think the mirror idea is a winner.
If you had like six guys you could carry a really long mirror and then the flock of geese would think that there was a really big flock of birds right next to them.

 
cootkiller


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Or you could use the mirror to blind the geese and shoot them while they are running around in circles. Could you imagine the sun reflecting off of a "six man mirror"? :lol:


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

Iv always wanted to try that to see if it works...But iv never have taken the time to try it..


----------



## northernwaterfowl (Apr 9, 2003)

They work great. I have been around approx. 80 cowboards sneaks. We have been unsuccessful only 7 times. So do the math. You can usually shoot a good number of birds, as long as you go slow. We did one this spring that we have on film that was amazing. The birds fed right into us so we didn't even have to walk at them. There was a large number of birds shot. I don't want to report numbers on here. So they can be very effective if it is done right. It is fun to do it too, because everyone is laughing when you are going at the birds. It seems as though everyone wants to do it at least once, just so they can say that they tried it.


----------



## Ramsey (Apr 11, 2004)

Cattle aren't common where we hunt. We use John Deere combine silo, made to scale  . Takes 8 sheets of plyboard and 7 gallons of green paint! Works great at hiding our entire group, and with a good tail wind we'll usually kill a few birds just dropping the danged thing!

This is a joke. This is only a joke


----------



## villarwj (Jun 8, 2005)

I saw this demonstrated on and episode of The Three Stooges, and it would have worked, but Moe was in the front, of course, and Curley was in the back and then guess what happened.....yep Curley shot Moe, and then Moe turns around and slaps Larry...then all the geese take off...and....damn it I cant stop laughin...... did ya'll see that one?!?.... nyuk nyuk nyuk


----------



## salacia (Jun 26, 2005)

This is one of the funniest dang posts I've ever SEEN!!

We have lots of cows here, lots of tractors too and there's a huge Home Depot nearby with lots of mirrors but the very best sneak decoy has to be the big huge cardboard ear of corn I use. You construct a couple seven foot ears of corn out of cardboard, taped together of course. Get one hunter behind each one.... then you don't have to sneak up on the birds, they walk over to you to eat you. But this is a very dangerous activity... you never want to sneak up on more than a couple thousand snows at a time. If you do it with anymore, you are taking your life in your hands. Have you ever had to fend off ten thousand hungry snow geese... well, let me tell you brother, its not pretty. I did it once and now I can't watch that movie "The Birds" without having a panic attack. I've been in therapy now for years and am still trying to recover. So, if you use the "Corn Ear of Death" be sure to use it wisely. It could be hazardous to your health!!


----------



## salacia (Jun 26, 2005)

We tried sneaking up on them wearing only a "PETA" T-shirt once. We figured that might work... it didn't.... but it was worth the effort... guess the geese don't like them either!!


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

I am a firm believer in the goose suit. It works much better than the cow silos
:beer:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

salacia said:


> We tried sneaking up on them wearing only a "PETA" T-shirt once. We figured that might work... it didn't.... but it was worth the effort... guess the geese don't like them either!!


 :toofunny:


----------

